# December acquisitions



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I have to stop being the one to start these threads. It makes my over-acquisitveness harder to ignore.

3-piece tweed suit, thrifted for $8. Getting enough length out of the trouser legs will be a close call, but it was worth taking a chance on.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pretty nice! Just go high-water and show off the socks if it comes to that.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, Org: If you're going to be upset about spending more money on another purchase, at least you can feel somewhat frugal when your purchase is a three-piece suit for $8! Not a bad buy, of course! Very nice looking suit.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice acquisition to start the month, Orgetorix.



Trip English said:


> Pretty nice! Just go high-water and show off the socks if it comes to that.


Tweed and high-waters? Does not compute!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> I have to stop being the one to start these threads. It makes my over-acquisitveness harder to ignore.
> 
> 3-piece tweed suit, thrifted for $8. Getting enough length out of the trouser legs will be a close call, but it was worth taking a chance on.


it looks good! i hope it works for you


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Pretty nice! Just go high-water and show off the socks if it comes to that.





srivats said:


> Nice acquisition to start the month, Orgetorix.
> 
> Tweed and high-waters? Does not compute!


Thanks. Highwaters I can't do, but as the bottoms of these trousers are relatively wide, I can stomach no break.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Beautiful dark brown vintage Florsheim PTBs with V cleat, 12C. Fit like a dream, not worn very much, $35 on the bay.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Well, my amateur tailoring project was successful, and I was able to get enough length out of the trousers. Tomorrow night's project will be to take in the waist.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Home runs with both acquisitions, gentlemen. I'd love to have a 3 piece tweed.

My plan is for December to be a light acquisition month...


PS I have also acquired several of the books I see on your shelf, O.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

AlanC said:


> Home runs with both acquisitions, gentlemen. I'd love to have a 3 piece tweed.
> 
> My plan is for December to be a light acquisition month...
> 
> PS I have also acquired several of the books I see on your shelf, O.


Thanks. I thought I found a two-piece tweed on ebay...however the seller's measurements, while accurate, didn't work for me. I'll keep looking.

Meanwhile, nice 50L tweed suit to sell if anyone can use it.

I should go book hunting too, some good titles there O.


----------



## raincoat (Oct 31, 2009)

Lands' End order from last week arrived.

I ordered a pair of khaki tailored fit winter chinos (now out of stock?) that ended up being just what I was looking for. Anyone else have these? Very heavy almost jean-like fabric but soft. On seam pockets. Perfect for an every day casual pair of khakis. Ordered unfinished and I plan on going with a minimal break 16" opening and a 1.75" cuff.

Also ordered 2 white and 2 blue original must iron OCBDs. I've had Hyde Parks in the past and while they are a little heavier, the original oxford is much softer. 

Along with a J. Press 3/2 sack blazer from the exchange late last month, Christmas has come early this year.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Just received a Baracuta G-9 from O'Connell's. For someone as frugal/cheap/loves cash money in the bank, as much as I do, this is a no-go.

O'Connell's service is great as ever but I'm not paying $265 for this thing. Don't care how iconic it is or who wore one in a movie.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Dragoon said:


> Just received a Baracuta G-9 from O'Connell's. For someone as frugal/cheap/loves cash money in the bank, as much as I do, this is a no-go.
> 
> O'Connell's service is great as ever but I'm not paying $265 for this thing. Don't care how iconic it is or who wore one in a movie.


life is to short- spoil yourself


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Donegal tweed from Eddie Jacobs.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Danny said:


> Donegal tweed from Eddie Jacobs.


enjoy your new tweed jacket

Happy Hanukkah


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

nice Donegal - love the label!


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

+1 on the Donegal, I really like that it isn't a herringbone. I like herringbone, but it seems like all grey tweeds are herringbone. This is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Charles Saturn said:


> +1 on the Donegal, I really like that it isn't a herringbone. I like herringbone, but it seems like all grey tweeds are herringbone. This is a nice change of pace.


Yeah I already have a herringbone tweed so I figured I should branch out. I was thinking I'd end up with a plaid or windowpane sport coat instead, but the only other coat I liked was a $600 [on sale!] Southwick [plaid] and I wasn't up for spending that much yesterday.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I just ordered this shetland sweater from Oconnells (color is forest green):



I purchased two of the McGregor NOS shetlands last year and they are wonderful -- hope this one is as good!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

My first Barbour--Beaufort


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

CMDC said:


> My first Barbour--Beaufort


Nice. I just finished a half-assed reproofing of mine. I'll be sending it off to New England Reproofers in the spring. What color did you get?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Got the sage.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Classic.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome black shell Florsheim longwings from The Deacon on the exchange. Wore them to work today - perfect!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Well for all my carping about BB taking forever to completely fill my order of basic ocbds from the F&F sale...I now have to give credit where credit is due. Having lost a few pounds in needed some shirts a tad smaller to hopefully fill in the gap on the way back down. BB had a 2 for $99 sale recently and I ordered 6 Supimas (2 white, 2 blue, 1 blue uni and 1 red/burgandy uni). Free shipping as well and I got all but the whites right away. The whites were acknowledged to be shipped a few days later on 12/3 and. by golly, they were!!! No delay...no problem. Someone mentioned they were making some changes in their e-commerce department and I hope this is a harbinger of service to come.  I've got a fair supply of the next size down (not that anyone ever really has too many) and figure these can always been worn sans tie or I can move the button a tad if I lose more in the neck. As one who complained about their service, it's only fair to be quick with praise.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> Just received a Baracuta G-9 from O'Connell's. For someone as frugal/cheap/loves cash money in the bank, as much as I do, this is a no-go.
> 
> O'Connell's service is great as ever but I'm not paying $265 for this thing. Don't care how iconic it is or who wore one in a movie.


Wow. I'm suprised to read this. In my experience, I've found the Baracuta G9 to be a very nice jacket...better crafted and ,indeed, more durable than cheaper windbreaker that I have owned. LOL. Don't be too quick in discounting the G9...it just might grow on you!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Like Eagle, I too am surprised by your reaction to the G9, Dragoon. Admittedly, I got my Baracuta G9 on Ebay for all of $40. But I absolutely love the thing, and would treasure a new one from O'Connell's. I get more compliments on the G9 than just about any other item of clothing I wear. As Eagle suggests, maybe yours will grow on you?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Just received a Baracuta G-9 from O'Connell's. For someone as frugal/cheap/loves cash money in the bank, as much as I do, this is a no-go.
> 
> O'Connell's service is great as ever but I'm not paying $265 for this thing. Don't care how iconic it is or who wore one in a movie.


Return the G-9 and get yourself a McGregor Drizzler or one of the G-9 knockoffs (e.g. London Fog).

Here's a Drizzler - they go for $5-$15 on eBay


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Saltydog said:


> Well for all my carping about BB taking forever to completely fill my order of basic ocbds from the F&F sale...I now have to give credit where credit is due. Having lost a few pounds in needed some shirts a tad smaller to hopefully fill in the gap on the way back down. BB had a 2 for $99 sale recently and I ordered 6 Supimas (2 white, 2 blue, 1 blue uni and 1 red/burgandy uni). Free shipping as well and I got all but the whites right away. The whites were acknowledged to be shipped a few days later on 12/3 and. by golly, they were!!! No delay...no problem. Someone mentioned they were making some changes in their e-commerce department and I hope this is a harbinger of service to come.  I've got a fair supply of the next size down (not that anyone ever really has too many) and figure these can always been worn sans tie or I can move the button a tad if I lose more in the neck. As one who complained about their service, it's only fair to be quick with praise.


congratulations on the weight loss!


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Terribly sad to report nothing that fits me but the following will be showing up on the Sales Forum later today. All are in pristine condition.

Polo Blue Label
Charcoal Flannel 36 - Italy
Light Brown (BB would call this color "Birch") Flannel 36 - Italy
Brown / Tan Herringbone 3 patch pocket jacket 44R - Italy (very soft 100% wool) BEAUTIFUL. Really wish this was my size. 

Brooks Brothers

Tan / Khaki Cavalry Twill 35/30


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Today's thrift find was a pair of Made in England sand-colored Clarks desert boots in excellent condition in my size.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Today's thrift find was a pair of Made in England sand-colored Clarks desert boots in excellent condition in my size.


That would be my size, too. Nicely done!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Add to that the pair of BB (made by Alden I assume) brown calfskin ptbs I bought at 40% off just after midnight during the shoe part of the 7 days of sales. Got the only pair of 9D's on the website...for $238.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> Add to that the pair of BB (made by Alden I assume) brown calfskin ptbs I bought at 40% off just after midnight during the shoe part of the 7 days of sales. Got the only pair of 9D's on the website...for $238.


good shopping and post picture


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Finally... Rainbow.

:icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers:

Pics as part of a post at the end of this month, probably.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, I just purchased one of the strangest things I've ever bought on Ebay. For all of $6.99 (with free shipping), I got a repp tie which was supposedly made for something called "Dysuria Duke University." I had been looking for a Duke University tie, since Duke is my alma mater, and this tie came up in my search. 

Well, it turns out that this "Dysuria Duke University" tie was apparently made by--J. Press! Obviously this is part of Press' Japanese wares, since Press doesn't make anything similar for the US market. And for good reason.

Upon googling "Dysuria Duke University," I soon discovered that there is no such thing. In fact, it turns out that dysuria is a medical condition that refers to painful urination. (Perhaps the medical doctors amongst us already knew that.) Someone apparently thought it would be humorous to add this word to Duke University, to invent a made-up American university. The tie has no real link with Duke at all: no Duke blue; no blue devil; &c. But it appears to have, interestingly, emblematic wine goblets filled with yellow liquid. 

I've been irked in the past that J. Press doesn't make any Duke University stuff. But I suppose I--sort of--can't say that anymore! The tie could very well turn out to be a piece of junk, but for some reason I'm excited to see it when it arrives in the mail.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> Okay, I just purchased one of the strangest things I've ever bought on Ebay. For all of $6.99 (with free shipping), I got a repp tie which was supposedly made for something called "Dysuria Duke University." I had been looking for a Duke University tie, since Duke is my alma mater, and this tie came up in my search.


You just landed yourself an emblematic representing the "Duke Youthful Society of Urology Residents Interested in Advancement" (DYSURIA)...I kid you not ()


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Took advantage of the post-Thanksgiving sale to get shell belts in Whiskey and #8. Say what you will, Brooks still does a good job with stuff like this.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> You just landed yourself an emblematic representing the "Duke Youthful Society of Urology Residents Interested in Advancement" (DYSURIA)...I kid you not ()


omg! did you happen to know that, or look it up?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> You just landed yourself an emblematic representing the "Duke Youthful Society of Urology Residents Interested in Advancement" (DYSURIA)...I kid you not ()


Ha, ha, ha! This is fantastic! Unfortunately, Cards, your link doesn't work. But I'll search for the group myself. Since this is a real group, it seems to me remarkably silly to put glasses filled with yellow liquid on the tie. But it only adds to the genius.

Sadly, though, this tie makes me a partial fraud. Though a Duke alum, I was never a member of the "Duke Youthful Society of Urology Residents Interested in Advancement." Truth be told, I'd never even heard of the group! But, hey: I'm sure they're doing great work.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Sir Cingle said:


> ...a medical condition that refers to painful urination. ...Someone apparently thought it would be humorous to add this word to Duke University...


I can think of some who might find this a humorous combination...

:biggrin2:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> omg! did you happen to know that, or look it up?


Of course I had to look it up - I'm rather weak on remembering all the humorously-named urology groups. It strikes me that the founders of DYSURIA had a sense of humor similar to most proctologists.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

One acquisition today: $1.91 at SA on discount! It's from Daniel A. Hanson, who I've never heard of, but it's Made in England, cashmere on one side, silk on the other. An intriguing find, if nothing else.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

December has been a big month for me:

John Molloy x Orvis Donegal Tweed
(I've been lying in the weeds for one of these)
3/2, no darts, minimal shoulder padding, needs a cleaning but almost brand new
The toes belong to my three year old.

















B. Altman Sweater (love this one)
I would swear it has never been worn

















Green Donegal Tie 
Tag reads "Handmade in Ireland"









And last, some new Berle cavalry twills


----------



## sporto55 (Aug 2, 2008)

srivats said:


> I just ordered this shetland sweater from Oconnells (color is forest green):
> 
> I purchased two of the McGregor NOS shetlands last year and they are wonderful -- hope this one is as good!


I purchased a few of the MCGeorge myself. I have lost 130 pounds since then. I look like a poor person when i wear them. Ordered their replacement version in smaller size. The only difference is the crew neck is not a distinctive, but overall quality is still great.


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

Had a J. Press glen plaid sack suit I go on ebay just come in today. Probably will not be able to put 1.75" cuffs on it due to the pants' length, but I should be able to get some cuff out of them.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Mississippi Mud said:


> December has been a big month for me:
> 
> John Molloy x Orvis Donegal Tweed
> (I've been lying in the weeds for one of these)
> ...


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Saltydog said:


> Well for all my carping about BB taking forever to completely fill my order of basic ocbds from the F&F sale...I now have to give credit where credit is due. Having lost a few pounds in needed some shirts a tad smaller to hopefully fill in the gap on the way back down. BB had a 2 for $99 sale recently and I ordered 6 Supimas (2 white, 2 blue, 1 blue uni and 1 red/burgandy uni). Free shipping as well and I got all but the whites right away. The whites were acknowledged to be shipped a few days later on 12/3 and. by golly, they were!!! No delay...no problem. Someone mentioned they were making some changes in their e-commerce department and I hope this is a harbinger of service to come.  I've got a fair supply of the next size down (not that anyone ever really has too many) and figure these can always been worn sans tie or I can move the button a tad if I lose more in the neck. As one who complained about their service, it's only fair to be quick with praise.


Glad to hear yall aren't having the issues anymore. For some reason, I never did have the massive delays, but glad no one is anymore!


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

^^Congrats on the Press suit


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> Ha, ha, ha! This is fantastic! Unfortunately, Cards, your link doesn't work. But I'll search for the group myself. Since this is a real group, it seems to me remarkably silly to put glasses filled with yellow liquid on the tie. But it only adds to the genius.
> 
> Sadly, though, this tie makes me a partial fraud. Though a Duke alum, I was never a member of the "Duke Youthful Society of Urology Residents Interested in Advancement." Truth be told, I'd never even heard of the group! But, hey: I'm sure they're doing great work.


It is actually a motorized regiment. Literally.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Great finds, all, Mud!


Thanks, Rambler. Believe it or not, it's been pretty cold down here so far and these have arrived just in the nick of time.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> good shopping and post picture


Uncle, in addition to the brown calf ptbs at 40% off on shoe & leather day (I paid $236
--cordovan was excluded and this is my first pair of Alden ptbs...last in my size), I also
ordered a 3/2 sack Camel hair blazer reg. $548 for $328, and a spare Navy 1818 today on 40% off sportcoat and blazer day. I also went through the closest Brick and Morter for the Navy worsted and was able to use $80 in coupons I had built up over time. Can't use them on-line so I called the nearest retail store for the navy blazer (assuming they would have a great selection of sizes in this staple as well). I was right. How's this for a deal: BB Navy Blazer regular price = $528
less 40% discount = $316 
-$80 coupon discount
$236 net cost for blazer (plus 
no sales tax due to shipping
to state w/o Brooks Bros.)

When I get all the items in ptbs, camel and navy blazers I will try my best to reassemble the Rubic's cube of posting picures of it all. (I will write it down step by step this time  )


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I just ordered the Filson 257 briefcase in brown -- my christmas present to myself  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Saltydog said:


> Uncle, in addition to the brown calf ptbs at 40% off on shoe & leather day (I paid $236
> --cordovan was excluded and this is my first pair of Alden ptbs...last in my size), I also
> ordered a 3/2 sack Camel hair blazer reg. $548 for $328, and a spare Navy 1818 today on 40% off sportcoat and blazer day. I also went through the closest Brick and Morter for the Navy worsted and was able to use $80 in coupons I had built up over time. Can't use them on-line so I called the nearest retail store for the navy blazer (assuming they would have a great selection of sizes in this staple as well). I was right. How's this for a deal: BB Navy Blazer regular price = $528
> less 40% discount = $316
> ...


you have done an outstanding job. i can not wait to see this wardrobe on you


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice. I've been pondering a pair myself. What version did you get.



srivats said:


> I just ordered the Filson 257 briefcase in brown -- my christmas present to myself  Can't wait to get it.


You're going to like it.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

They're the 8 inch thinuslate version. Doesn't get too frigid in DC so I didn't get the heavy duty ones. Plus, this height seems optimal.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Great pickup CMDC, those beans will last forever. Literally. 
Last winter my wife's grandfather (a native Maine-ah) took back a pair he bought in the 60's and got a new pair since the old ones had worn a hole in them. A lifetime of satisfaction guaranteed!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Took advantage of J. Press 25% off sale and got my first Shaggy Dog...and boy is it! Got the Salmon Pink, beautiful color, exceptionally warm. Going to hit 'em in the summer this year when they really drop


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pre-1982 Brooks yellow ocbd (thrifted) - collar's a hair small, but will wear it without a tie
Pre-1982 Brooks white ocbd (incoming as a result of trade with TheWGP)

Had been trying to resist this BB 3/2 sack for a while, but finally caved.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

AlanC said:


> You're going to like it.


Thanks Alan. How is your 257 holding up? I'd love to see some photos.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^ Awesome coat, Cards.

I won these on the 'bay.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Pre-1982 Brooks yellow ocbd (thrifted) - collar's a hair small, but will wear it without a tie
> Pre-1982 Brooks white ocbd (incoming as a result of trade with TheWGP)
> 
> Had been trying to resist this BB 3/2 sack for a while, but finally caved.


As well you might. Spectacular. Never seen it before.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> ....this BB 3/2 sack...


Very nice!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I wear mine all the time. They're especially great to throw on at the door when you have to run out to the mailbox or drive the kids to school.



Orgetorix said:


> I won these on the 'bay.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I wear mine all the time. They're especially great to throw on at the door when you have to run out to the mailbox or drive the kids to school.


No kids yet and my mailbox is in the foyer, but I'm sure I'll get lots of use out of them! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mr. Snerd (Dec 15, 2010)

I just relieved GentlemanGeorge of a Harris Tweed jacket from The English Shop. I'll post a picture once I figure out how to do that. Thanks, George!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Mr. Snerd said:


> I just relieved GentlemanGeorge of a Harris Tweed jacket from The English Shop. I'll post a picture once I figure out how to do that. Thanks, George!


welcome to the forum


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Just these: (the waist has been let out 1"-2" on all, so I'll just need to have them taken back in to original and the sleeves and legs might need .5"-1" taken up, but otherwise just right)


And this: (with detail of fabric and hook vent)


And these: (cashmere on bottom, Shaggy Dog? on top)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Wow. What's up with the HF label on a Press suit? Any rate, I nominate GG for the year's best thrift-store score.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

2 belts. Leatherman.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Great LL Bean duffle in green, 2XL tall. A vintage made in USA model. I can't wait to wear it, I've never had a warm winter coat this nice before. It wasn't cheap, but it was much cheaper than a new one that's probably not made as well.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

NOS Hanover monk strap chukkas, for a song on eBay. Had bit of a time trying to slip my foot in them; they're snug, but just need some breaking in, I think. Will do the break-in around the house.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Since it suits your name - those are George Boots rather than chukkas


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> Wow. What's up with the HF label on a Press suit? Any rate, I nominate GG for the year's best thrift-store score.


I have an identical HF label on a J Press Pressidential blue blazer, so I would assume that it is typical. If my experience is any guide, then GG has a fine piece in that one. I was perfectly happy with a BB blazer I had in the same size. The Press blazer puts it to shame.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Wow. What's up with the HF label on a Press suit? Any rate, I nominate GG for the year's best thrift-store score.


Certainly the best trad score, especially because it fits.


----------



## anttonio (May 4, 2009)

I am new here, but can't resist showing off a couple of my recent finds. These three pairs of shoes are the results of three separate stops at different thrift shops, all the same day.







Brand new Hanovers in Shell Cordovan














Some very nice AE Bradleys, Black Custom Calf.














Vintage Johnston & Murphy, Shell Cordovan


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^
You shall now be the object of my jealous hatred! Congrats on three fantastic finds! Welcome to the forum


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

They did the Presidential line for Press circa 1990.



32rollandrock said:


> Wow. What's up with the HF label on a Press suit? Any rate, I nominate GG for the year's best thrift-store score.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

anttonio said:


> I am new here, but can't resist showing off a couple of my recent finds. These three pairs of shoes are the results of three separate stops at different thrift shops, all the same day.
> 
> Brand new Hanovers in Shell Cordovan
> 
> ...


WOW, spectacular!! Any 12s in that batch that you don't need?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

absolutely beautiful Hanover ptbs, nicest Hanovers I've ever seen: that color!


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^
> You shall now be the object of my jealous hatred! Congrats on three fantastic finds! Welcome to the forum


Second that, both.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Awesome finds, Anttonio. I thrifted an identical pair of Hanovers (also unworn) a couple of years ago. Remains my biggest score ever. Sadly I had to flip them as they didn't fit me.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^^Yep, those Hanovers are show stoppers.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Anttonio, that is one heck of a day. I recently found a pair of nice used Hanover shell PTB's in the darker "cordovan" color. They are great shoes but unfortunately a little large for me at 13D.


----------



## anttonio (May 4, 2009)

The Hanovers are actually too big for me. If they don't fit my father, I too will be flipping these Hanovers... 13 C / A are a size too large for me.


----------



## anttonio (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately not (I wear an 11.5-12 myself). Looks like most of yesterdays finds will end up on ebay.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^ Consider putting them up on our Informal Thrift Exchange first.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

anttonio said:


> Unfortunately not (I wear an 11.5-12 myself). Looks like most of yesterdays finds will end up on ebay.


If they happen to be 10.5d and you feel particularly generous, price wise, be sure to shoot me a pm


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, that's a whole lotta shell for your dollar. Any way you could sell me just one, I could have it split into two 7.5Ds? ic12337:



anttonio said:


> The Hanovers are actually too big for me. If they don't fit my father, I too will be flipping these Hanovers... 13 C / A are a size too large for me.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

anttonio said:


> Unfortunately not (I wear an 11.5-12 myself). Looks like most of yesterdays finds will end up on ebay.


I second the motion to give them a run on the Trad Exchange. It's less hassle, you get to deal with great people and it's quicker.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Unbelievable find. Very nice. I am very envious. Congrats!



anttonio said:


> I am new here, but can't resist showing off a couple of my recent finds. These three pairs of shoes are the results of three separate stops at different thrift shops, all the same day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

*BB getting better at customer service*



Saltydog said:


> Well for all my carping about BB taking forever to completely fill my order of basic ocbds from the F&F sale...I now have to give credit where credit is due. Having lost a few pounds in needed some shirts a tad smaller to hopefully fill in the gap on the way back down. BB had a 2 for $99 sale recently and I ordered 6 Supimas (2 white, 2 blue, 1 blue uni and 1 red/burgandy uni). Free shipping as well and I got all but the whites right away. The whites were acknowledged to be shipped a few days later on 12/3 and. by golly, they were!!! No delay...no problem. Someone mentioned they were making some changes in their e-commerce department and I hope this is a harbinger of service to come.  I've got a fair supply of the next size down (not that anyone ever really has too many) and figure these can always been worn sans tie or I can move the button a tad if I lose more in the neck. As one who complained about their service, it's only fair to be quick with praise.


Agreed- I also found that they can waive the shipping if you order in the store and have them shipped to your home. Also, I ordered 4 during the sale and learned they will still honor the sale price if you are a few days past the end of the sale. Got 2 more for $99!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Alden calf perf-toe bals in burgundy. I had never been to the Madison Ave. store in NYC, and was surprised at how small it was, not that it's a bad thing. I was also surprised that the shoe was not in stock, despite (or because of?) its common size. Since it has to be shipped, I am hoping the dye lot is on the darker side. The guy got mad at me because I was drooling on the cordo racks. Just kidding. Really. Cordo full straps are next! You guys are making me sink fast.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

shms59 said:


> Agreed- I also learned they will still honor the sale price if you are a few days past the end of the sale. Got 2 more for $99!


_That_ is indeed invaluable information. I would assume that it depends on the sales person you get...?


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are the keepers from my December thrifting. The shirts are nothing remarkable except that I was specifically looking for a blue university stripe ls shirt and a patch madras ss. The patch madras is an Orvis which I had looked at online. Tie on the left is a wool Reis of New Haven and the right is a Burlington Knot for J Press. One more thing which I forgot to put in the picture, a Norelco clothing steamer ($2). That is another item which I have been trying to thrift for quite a while.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Landed one for myself today...

I showed up late and haven't been to this high-turnover GW in a few days, so I feel like I might've missed the whites blues and yellows. Anyway:


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a pink OCBD. Nice find.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Bookster "Moy" tweed jacket and trousers picked up from post office today. Fabric: 
I am very happy. I will be creating a "thank you bookster" thread in the next few days, after I take a few pictures, ect.......stay tuned...

Edit: Just did some reading on the fashion forum. 
Maybe I'll just keep this to myself, send a thank you note to bookster directly, and quietly post in the WAYWT thread.


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

I am closing out the year strong:
2 White Made in USA Brooks Brothers OCBDs (Bay)
Blue Non-Iron Brooks OCBD (Bay)
Blue Made in USA Brooks Brothers OCBD (Exchange)
Brooks Brothers Gray Shetland Crewneck (Bay)
Britches Great Outdoors Blue Shetland Crewneck (Bay)
J. Press Sack Blazer (Exchange)
J. Press Houndstooth Sack Suit (Bay)
Robert Talbot Emblematic Tie (Exchange)
Lands End Repp Tie (Exchange)

The only expensive item was the Press Sack Suit at $169.00 on the Bay. Everything else averaged $20 or so. Hit the thrifts today, but nothing doing in my size. There is nothing better than being fully outfit in quality, good looking, and most importantly, affordable second hand clothing!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Landed one for myself today...
> 
> I showed up late and haven't been to this high-turnover GW in a few days, so I feel like I might've missed the whites blues and yellows. Anyway:


Especially an ocbd from the early 1980s - great, soft unlined collars.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Especially an ocbd from the early 1980s - great, soft unlined collars.


the best were from the 1950's and 1960's before they lost their way


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I got a pair of Clarks desert boots, some argyles, an LLB cotton crewneck sweater, and an orange Barbour Liddesdale. I'd take pictures, but these are all well known items, and I don't see the point.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Picked up a nice vicuna wool blend overcoat. Yes the lady was paying (Sunset Blvd. reference). It's a Christmas present, but since it was only $20.00 at G.W. I don't feel too guilty.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Got a great pair of old EO Edgerton shell tassel loafers from our own Bro. Steve Smith, "gently" and little used, and the AA size actually fits my skinny but high arched feet very nicely:icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^

Great shoes.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

charlie500 said:


> Picked up a nice vicuna wool blend overcoat. Yes the lady was paying (Sunset Blvd. reference). It's a Christmas present, but since it was only $20.00 at G.W. I don't feel too guilty.


Also picked up shell Alden chukka's in #8 worn only a handful of times for $10.00 and a nice midnight blue, single button, narrow peaked lapel tuxedo with surgeon cuffs made by Chipp for $15.00.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

New Sam Hober grenadines: color impossible for me to capture, the pro picture is closer, but I wanted to show their wonderful flexibility and beautiful edges. Among the best ties I've ever felt. Worth every penny.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

charlie500 said:


> Also picked up shell Alden chukka's in #8 worn only a handful of times for $10.00 and a nice midnight blue, single button, narrow peaked lapel tuxedo with surgeon cuffs made by Chipp for $15.00.


Snap-dragon! Any chance 8.5D or E or 37R or S?


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Snap-dragon! Any chance 8.5D or E or 37R or S?


 I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

First pair of Bills, M1P cords, and this beautiful wool/silk club tie. Again, my camera doesn't do them justice...


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> First pair of Bills, M1P cords


Congrats, there's nothing like your first pair. What's more, to this day, I have yet to see any Bills cords/jeans/wool, not for lack of hunting!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Picked up an interesting jacket in my size at the SA yesterday. This houndstooth piece immediately caught my eye when I first hit the jacket aisle. Inscribed to a J.F. Lewis Jr on April Fools Day 1969 -- The jacket is darted and side-vented, but it's also a 3/2 AND sports a ticket pocket. There is a small hole in the sleeve near the shoulder, but nothing that would stop me from wearing it. And it fits perfectly. Pretty pleased.

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/decjacket001.jpg/
https://img138.imageshack.us/i/decjacket002.jpg/

Aaaaand for Christmas, a much-needed new wallet care of the Saddleback Leather company via my sister.
https://img249.imageshack.us/i/wallet001.jpg/


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I've just received my pair of Draper outdoor slippers in the wine color from Ben Silver. They are very, very nice: comfy and warm. It's the first pair of slippers I've ever owned.

https://www.bensilver.com/Outdoor-Slipper,4806.html


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> I've just received my pair of Draper outdoor slippers in the wine color from Ben Silver. They are very, very nice: comfy and warm. It's the first pair of slippers I've ever owned.
> 
> https://www.bensilver.com/Outdoor-Slipper,4806.html


very good choice. enjoy wearing


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Thanks, Uncle!


----------



## About Town (Nov 17, 2004)

*weejuns and tingleys*

Hi

Took advantage of Men's Wearhouse sale and got two pair of Bass Weejuns and two pair of Tingley Trims overshoes for $119. (99 for the weejuns, 19.99 for the Tingleys)

They were out of the Pendleton Shetland sweaters in the moss green but at two for $68 they looked fine.

Not for purists but not bad.


----------



## runner-guy (Mar 18, 2010)

I snapped up a pair of very gently used burgundy Allen Edmonds Van Ness for $67 on ebay. I already own a pair in black and wanted a good second color.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, after the splurge of a few days ago, I'm not buying much for awhile. As I mentioned in another thread, I recently went to Eddie Jacobs to check out the sale. It was great, and I picked up a few choice items: a rust-colored Southwick tweed 3/2 sack jacket with two patch pockets; a proper made-in-the-USA raincoat with a liner; an emblematic wool tie that matches the Southwick jacket; and an Alan Paine cotton/cashmere v-neck sweater.


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

J Press Navy Sack Blazer (courtesy of andcounting). 
BB Gray Shetland
Britches Blue Shetland
Just got a Made in USA Blue BB OCBD (courtesy of Artvandalay)

I am taking a break in January. My birthday, however, is in February, and I just asked for a catalog from Mercer and Sons to give the wife an idea of what I want . I am also going to order one for myself. I am thinking a white and a blue OCBD with the flap pocket. My Tradliness has jumped exponentially in December.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

srivats said:


> I just ordered the Filson 257 briefcase in brown -- my christmas present to myself  Can't wait to get it.


My wife got me the same one for Christmas (from Hanks - it was $208 when she bought it). I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival...


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I do own some tartan items (including a kilt!), however just picked up my first ever Blackwatch items:
Ralph Lauren blackwatch dress shirt from Macy's (no polo logo!)

this Blackwatch wool tie NWT for very cheap off Ebay!


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

So, did you have a chance to wear your kilt yet?


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

yes.....I played in a bagpipe band for about 2 years


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

^Super cool!


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Couldn't let the year change without getting one more pair of Aldens... with all the snow we've had, I figured it was time and bought the Alden 404 Indy's with the Kudu leather. Hopefully we get some more snow so I can get good use out of them!


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

It looks like a cool/cold weather, wool-blend barracuta to me, which struck me as a great idea, so I picked up a Maine Lodge Jacket from LLB. 53% wool, nice feel, comfortable & seems to be well put together. Got a plaid, which is made in Thailand -- don't know about the herringbones. Medium fit me well in chest & shoulders. It's a little more roomy around the middle than I'd like, which seems to be the case these days on alpha-sized stuff. Maybe retailers are building in a little more "comfort" for our growing population. Anyway, there's plenty of room for a heavy sweater if I need one, and I like it a lot.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

AE Cambridge Suede
AE Westchester Walnut
AE MacNeil Dark Brown


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

FlashForFreedom said:


> Couldn't let the year change without getting one more pair of Aldens... with all the snow we've had, I figured it was time and bought the Alden 404 Indy's with the Kudu leather. Hopefully we get some more snow so I can get good use out of them!


enjoy wearing
thank you for your service


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Green3 said:


> AE Cambridge Suede


Nice, I'd like to see those in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Brit tan gabs from O'connell's
Nichols-scott FI alpaca socks in navy
Two NOS silk ps from Drake's
Alden high vamp LHS in (dark) tan 
Navy merino crewneck from FIH
Hickey Freeman khaki Linen trousers at 85% off from STP (very nicely made, btw, and as trim cut as I will ever wear)
Bills chamois cloth M3s (for a bit of variety, but I like the cut more than I thought I would)
A new country!
And the (most untradly) Amazon Kindle, which prior to receiving as a gift I was ambivalent about, but am now wholly in favor of.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ You moved to Spain?


----------



## Benson (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes. My wife is a native, and as my academic gig up north was over and I have only freelance work to sustain us (the only institutions that will hire me although I've not yet published a book are in places I am unwilling to live, or that want me to teach 4/3), it made sense to go to a place with healthcare (we have children). Ill send some (holiday) torrone to SC, if you like. I figure I owe you for all the great deals you've offered me on the exchange.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice, I'd like to see those in the flesh, so to speak.


They are on clearance as they are discontinued so I snapped them up. I love the double sole on them. (still in the mail - I love the concept of the double sole).


----------



## EternalRepublic (Dec 21, 2010)

It sounds like a great December was had by all!
I'm new to the forum (posting, anyway), but thought I'd chime in with my clothing items. I've found myself the happy owner of:
Three BB OCBDs (one in pink, one in blue, and one in white/blue gingham)
One BB tie (navy/red repp #4)
Two pairs of corduroy pants
BB olive/green birdseye shawl collar sweater
AE Walden loafers
And a pair of Levi's 501s.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

ER what are your thoughts on the Waldens? I was going to get them but the Westchesters were only $139 at the outlet and I couldn't pass that up.

Walden's and Fifth Ave are on my to buy list


----------



## EternalRepublic (Dec 21, 2010)

Green3 said:


> ER what are your thoughts on the Waldens? I was going to get them but the Westchesters were only $139 at the outlet and I couldn't pass that up.
> 
> Walden's and Fifth Ave are on my to buy list


I absolutely love the Waldens. I'm a fairly poor university student, so these are my first pair of AEs. My relative inexperience in quality shoes aside, it takes all my self-control to let them rest and not put them on every morning. They just look and feel that incredible. These are the best-fitting pair of loafers I've ever worn (the last they are on is great for my feet-sorry that I can't provide any comparisons to other shoes you may know) and Allen Edmonds has probably secured a long-time customer in me.

How are the Westchesters? Aren't those AE's "modern"-style loafers? They're beautiful shoes, so I'm curious to hear what you think about them when they are paired with other, possibly more traditional, items in your wardrobe.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I also love my Waldens. Great shoes. Others say otherwise, and they are entitled to their opinions.



EternalRepublic said:


> I absolutely love the Waldens. I'm a fairly poor university student, so these are my first pair of AEs. My relative inexperience in quality shoes aside, it takes all my self-control to let them rest and not put them on every morning. They just look and feel that incredible. These are the best-fitting pair of loafers I've ever worn (the last they are on is great for my feet-sorry that I can't provide any comparisons to other shoes you may know) and Allen Edmonds has probably secured a long-time customer in me.
> 
> How are the Westchesters? Aren't those AE's "modern"-style loafers? They're beautiful shoes, so I'm curious to hear what you think about them when they are paired with other, possibly more traditional, items in your wardrobe.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess the Westchesters are modern - I think they are basically the same idea as the Alden full strap loafers - not as casual as the Walden or LHS.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

JPress wide wale brown corduroy sport coat. Its becoming a tradition that my wife takes me to Press for bdays and xmas.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

CMDC said:


> JPress wide wale brown corduroy sport coat. Its becoming a tradition that my wife takes me to Press for bdays and xmas.


Sounds like you have a fine woman.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Benson - I am also in favor of the Kindle....you could say the screen is more trad looking than the other E-Readers!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CMDC said:


> JPress wide wale brown corduroy sport coat. Its becoming a tradition that my wife takes me to Press for bdays and xmas.


you have an excellent job in educating your wife and it also shows that she has high standards


----------

